# Is it possible to hold two status at same time



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

I am currently holding relatives permit, now I want to apply for general work permit. So is it possible for me to hold two status at a same time? Or do I have to apply for change of status?
Other question is if I get work endorsment on my current relatives permit for continuos 5 years am I eligible for P.R ?

Please reply.
Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot hold two statuses at the same time.

If the relatives permit application is based on a life partner or spousal relationship then yes, you can apply for a work endorsement. If the relatives permit application is based on a parent or child then no, it cannot be endorsed to work.

If you manage to work on a valid work permit for 5 years, then yes, you could be eligible for 5 years.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot hold two statuses at the same time.

If the relatives permit application is based on a life partner or spousal relationship then yes, you can apply for a work endorsement. If the relatives permit application is based on a parent or child then no, it cannot be endorsed to work.

If you manage to work on a valid work permit for 5 years, then yes, you could be eligible for 5 years.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine is based on sister . Is it possible to get work endorsment? And other thing how can I apply for general work permit? Do I need to cancel my relatives permit first? Or I just have to apply for change of status?


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Please do reply


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Zakwan said:


> Mine is based on sister . Is it possible to get work endorsment? And other thing how can I apply for general work permit? Do I need to cancel my relatives permit first? Or I just have to apply for change of status?


You can change status, I went from tourist visa to general work permit and my sister in law went from volunteer work permit to spousal permit with work endorsement. The change of status is handled by Home Affairs upon application. For any application you make your status within SA must not expire. For a change of status for Temporary Residency I would make sure you have at least 3 months of the current permit but if it takes longer for the application to be finalised then you can ask Home Affairs for a form that gives you status pending the finalisation of your application.

Work Permits take long time when changing status mine took 6 months in 2009.


----------

